# "No bud left behind act", haha



## Mutt (Jan 26, 2006)

Check out this teacher, boy she is in some shit. I guess this would be under the "no bud left behind" act.

http://www.accessnorthga.com/news/ap_newfullstory.asp?ID=70550


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jan 26, 2006)

Yeah, the article says it was 52 pounds.

Later at the cop shop:

"Hey Cheif, heres the 20 pounds we got in that bust".

Then the fuzz takes it and sells it himself.

Or smokes it at dunkin doughnuts.


----------

